# Verification on Import APH please



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a breeder who keeps telling me that I can collect APH from him in Europe and bring them into the UK with no paperwork / quarantine.

I was under the impression that APH require 6 months rabies quarantine? Can anyone actually confirm this? I have emailed DEFRA but not heard anything back. I am pretty sure this is the case and the breeder is wrong. He said he is sure and has had many APH sent into the UK, which I believe would be illegal.

A link or reference that I could forward to the breeder if this is the case so that he will stop providing information that could potentially land UK buyers into trouble if they don't realise and try to bring in mammals without quarantine would be appreciated.


----------



## Fly (May 27, 2008)

He probably (wrongly) considers them to be rodents, and therefore free of any quarantine requirements. Hedgehogs are not listed on the DEFRA site as quarantine-free and therefore should be quarantined for six months.

All the factsheets are here:

Defra, UK - Animal health & welfare - Bringing pets to Britain - Factsheets

and contacts for DEFRA are here:

Defra, UK - Animal health and welfare - Pet Travel Scheme - What you need to do - Exporting your ferret

Give them a ring.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi Christie, 

We live in a world where upon, everybody seemingly thinks it aok to just get up and import mammals in the same way they can import reptiles, and this is as you have highlighted simply not the case. Smuggling seems to be the very in thing to do, and whilst many people may not realise that this is what they are doing when they bring mammals back into the UK without regulated authority crossed paperwork, this in indeed what they are doing - challenge that they can, but then if this is the attitude, then when you come back through Dover, stop and ask customs their view point on it ... ??

Whilst there is free movement of rodents within Europe to the UK to a degree, there are restrictions on all other non rodent species.

Insectivores which African Pygmy Hedgehogs fall under, are required to come in 

1] As you have said - as in under an import and then a six month quarantine

or

2] Importing under Balai Directive 92/65 in particular known as Bal Live 5

This primarily outlines that other species in addition to rodents can be brought in to the UK without quarantine, notably, rodents, insectivores, marsupials and xenthra species.


Other Links that may assist you pending your desires for the animals in question.

Defra, UK - Animal health and welfare - Bringing pets to Britain

If however it is for commercial gain, then l would suggest particular attentions be paid to Bal Live 5.

On a side note to the question reference the breeder in Europe, he would have to become listed under the equivalent to Bal Liv 5 over there, which requires a holding registration number to be issued.

TSKA is a registered holding for the listed species above, but does not include a Bal Quarantine centre which is a requirements for the likes of carnivores and primates. It is far easier for we Brits to become Balai Directive Registered holdings in comparison to the Europeans, and in many cases the European breeders do not seek such a registration for all of the administration it travels with.



Hope this helps

Rory


----------



## hoglet (Jun 11, 2008)

HI,
Been through all this myself with Defra, and I'll Cc you emails I received, If you'd like to see them. APH's fall into the catagory of Insectovor's and therefore require the full 6 month in an approved facility before being allowed in. The PETS scheme only covers Rabbits and Rodents.
Beware of illegal's as if they get found out they will confiscate all the animals.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Yep, quarantine required. Balai is all well and good but doesn't the animal need to come from a balai registered person in Europe (?).


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

glidergirl said:


> Yep, quarantine required. Balai is all well and good but doesn't the animal need to come from a balai registered person in Europe (?).


yus marie, they do need to have come from balai reg sellers as well as go to balai reg buyers..

N


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

Yeah i thought so too and i did bring back 3 :bash:flaming defra:devil:
They have to be quarantined for 6mts for rabies...if you havent seen the defra blinders post i made christy check it out.


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

Thankfully i wasn't prosecuted as i did nothing wrong and went about things as i should but perhaps relied too heavily on info from defra.
But it beggers beleif that they knew when i was going when i was returning and i sailed through customs even though the port knew of my pending arrival with the hedgehogs :devil:


----------

